# Water Changes



## frogguy1 (Jun 9, 2004)

I was just wondering how often people change their water. I have had aquariums, both fresh and salt for several years. I have had tanks where I did water changes once every 2 weeks to almost only 3 times a year with no problems at all.


----------



## bir2 (Jun 4, 2004)

i do water change once a week.. study shows that, once a week water change can help the growth of your fish... cause it takes out some kinda hormone that slows down fish growth...

correct me if am wrong..


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

i do a 20% water change every week with a gravel vac and general cleaning


----------



## f2esh (Aug 18, 2003)

20% twice a week..plus gravel vacuuming


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

every week or other week dont have any problems


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

My schedule is usually once a week but sometimes twice a week is needed.


----------



## MikeR (May 29, 2003)

Once a week


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

i do 30% 2x a week. keeps my nitrates around 5ppm


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Moved to water chemistry


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2004)

I do one water change a week of 20% to 35%, depending on the aquarium.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

In my piranha tanks I do a number of smaller changes every week, sometimes 5-10%, sometimes as much as 25%, depending on the mess (I have lots of catfish with my p's, and damn they know how to Poop-a-lot) - on average I chance about 40-50% per week...

The small 10 gallon QT tank I have, currently stocked with a bunch of fancy yet messy pleco's, has 40-50% changed every 2-4 days, especially during the hot summer days...


----------



## drkwing (Aug 9, 2004)

~20% once a week


----------



## edmond (Aug 9, 2004)

25% once a week. I also gravel vac whenever i see stuff on the bottom of the tank no matter how much.


----------



## keyhamking (Apr 20, 2004)

30% once a week with gravel vac n general clean up


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I was doing it twice a week because my ph would fall from 6.8 to 6.4. I added CaribSea Geo-Marine aragonite formula florida crushed coral in a nylon filter bag and now it is a consistent 7.2. I only do water changes now once a week to maintain my nitrates at 20 ppm.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I have been working to try and reduce my Nitrate level so I do changes twice a week.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

I do 20-25% once a week water changes with occasionly doin it twice a week just to make the tank a little cleaner/clearer


----------



## piranhaforlife (Oct 13, 2004)

water change one a week for piranha.....


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

30% once a week,using python on gravel.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I usually do 40% once a week.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> I usually do 40% once a week.


 Same here...

I vacum the gravel everytime too. I have a lot of wood in my tank, and I tend to get a lot of CRAP from around the wood.


----------



## Xantarc (May 25, 2004)

i go about 20-25% a week sometimes i go twice a week cause i get frustarted due to my gay rocks i dont have gravel so lots of junk gets stuck under the rocks and the dam vacum spits out to much water before i can get most of it


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

I usually only have time for about 25% each week. I'm considering going to 15% twice a week though.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

i try and stay on 25% 3 times a week, i'd like to drop down to once a week, but every other day they leave a large enough mess for me that i feel it has to be cleaned..i might drop down to once a week for my rhom, at 7 inches and being the only fish in the tank, i dropped down to twice a week with him and he pretty much doesn't leave that much of a mess.


----------

